# BYe Bye Hand-Brighton, Ontario-9/03



## mrtree (Sep 4, 2003)

*BYe Bye Hand*

The local weekend warrior tree company stuck his hand in the chipper this weekend. Don't know the extent of the injury, but he has been transfered to Kingston which is the regional trauma unit for south-eastern Ontario.

Strangely I heard the ambulance and fire rescue but thought nothing more of the equipment I had heard running earlier.

Michael


----------



## Kram (Sep 7, 2003)

It must have been some old outdated chipper or something, had it been one of the newer model, he would have got sucked in.


----------

